# income tax



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

can anybody explain who is liable for this tax


thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

enjoylife said:


> can anybody explain who is liable for this tax
> 
> 
> thanks


QUE?????????????

..... anyone who has income is liable to tax on that income.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

enjoylife said:


> can anybody explain who is liable for this tax


Can you expand a little on this question and perhaps be a little more specific?

The Spanish taxation system works in a similar way to most other countries. Individuals who are tax resident in Spain will receive a personal allowance which allows them to earn so much before they are liable for spanish income tax. Any worldwide earned and unearned income over that personal allowance is subject to Spanish income tax. Some government pensions are exempt.

More information here:

Spanish income tax rates 2012 to 2014


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

enjoylife said:


> can anybody explain who is liable for this tax
> 
> 
> thanks


There is so much info of this subject. Just Google income tax in Spain!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Get a good gestor who knows his/her way around the Spanish system.
Make sure you have all the papers relating to your previous income plus a copy of your passport and NIE when you go to see him/her.
Whatever you do, don't get worked up or worried about it. Unless your tax affairs are horrendously complicated, the reporting procedure is fairly straightforward.
Remember, for every one person who experiences problems, there are tens of thousands who don't.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

as there is a certain limit (in each country different)
here in Spain i think below 10000 a year ,if this still
applies...no need for the income tax ?


just read the link from Zenkarma...thanks ...great info


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

gestors many times have so different opinons...specially when it comes froma little income
outside Spain...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

enjoylife said:


> as there is a certain limit (in each country different)
> here in Spain i think below 10000 a year ,if this still
> applies...no need for the income tax ?
> 
> ...


That income is any sort of income- pensions, rentals, investments, bank interest etc. from wherever in the world it originates.Don't forget to convert the sterling to euros.
Even if you are below the threshold, it is advisable to make a nil declaration.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Don't forget to convert the sterling to euros.
> Even if you are below the threshold, it is advisable to make a nil declaration.


He/She's Austrian !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

Incredible but true....spanish system difficult to understand...
this morning i went to Hacienda to move on with the income tax
surprise he look at me and said i am not a tax resident ?
i have the "Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Union"
from the police that i am resident in Spain,also "Empadronamiento"
also have the "tarjeta sanitaria" i obtained because i am resident ...

any comments on this subject very welcome
thanks


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

We were told in Andalucia, that over 16000 euros per year as a pension then we would be taxed.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Justina said:


> We were told in Andalucia, that over 16000 euros per year as a pension then we would be taxed.


I thought it was about 11,000 euros. Does it vary region to region.?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

if your income is under 11,200 a year you don't need to declare ....
this info i got yesterday at the Hacienda


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

enjoylife said:


> if your income is under 11,200 a year you don't need to declare ....
> this info i got yesterday at the Hacienda


However, it is in your interest to make a nil tax return; for one thing, it will prove you are fiscally resident.
What about the previous amount you were quoted, was it a mistake?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

i did the 720 declaration also,but still Hacienda insists i am not a tax resident ...


----------

